
Ask HN: Learn in weekend, what resources you suggest? - chauhankiran
I am full time developer so it is hard for me to keep learning everyday except weekend days. But, that does not mean I do not want to learn other things.<p>So, what are the topics that you suggest to learn in weekend ( Saturday and Sunday - Full day )? It would be also good if you suggest resources as well.
======
scriptkiddy
If you're interested in Python and Web Development, the Django tutorial is one
of the best written tutorials I've ever seen:
[https://www.djangoproject.com/start/](https://www.djangoproject.com/start/)

If you're interested in systems programming and want to try something new, I
can recommend learning Nim: [https://nim-lang.org/learn.html](https://nim-
lang.org/learn.html)

If you're into PL implementation, you can't go wrong with:
[http://buildyourownlisp.com/](http://buildyourownlisp.com/) or
[http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/](http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/)
or [http://aosabook.org/en/500L/a-python-interpreter-written-
in-...](http://aosabook.org/en/500L/a-python-interpreter-written-in-
python.html)

If you want to try your hand at front-end web development, VueJs is pretty
great: [https://vuejs.org/](https://vuejs.org/)

------
itamarst
I'd suggest learning more about how to learn better, so that you can learn
more on the job. Then you can spend your weekend doing something other than
coding. Some useful books:

"How Learning Works" (I review it here:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/03/19/how-learning-
works/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/03/19/how-learning-works/))

"Peak" [https://www.amazon.com/Peak-Secrets-New-Science-
Expertise/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Peak-Secrets-New-Science-
Expertise/dp/1531864880)

Gar Klein's books, in particular "The Power of Intuition"
[https://www.amazon.com/Power-Intuition-Feelings-Better-
Decis...](https://www.amazon.com/Power-Intuition-Feelings-Better-
Decisions/dp/0385502893/)

~~~
Meph504
You should read a book or two on not be condescending, some people enjoy
learning outside the workplace, or want to learn things that aren't related to
their work.

~~~
itamarst
Learning how to learn better will help with all of those! I read all three
books in last 3 years and I found them quite useful personally (learning on
the job and off the job).

------
bouillabaisse
Depending on your experience in C, the text editor in C tutorial [0] that was
posted here recently may be good for you. There is good discussion in that
post of other similarly sized projects as well.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14046446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14046446)

~~~
scriptkiddy
I went through this tutorial the day it was posted. I can't recommend it
highly enough. It is extremely well written and hits a lot of lower level
concepts like bit-shifting ASCII characters and terminal configuration
commands.

------
deepaksurti
If you are interested in graphics programming, learning ray tracing in a
weekend series is a great resource. [1][2][3]

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Ray-Tracing-Weekend-Minibooks-Book-
eb...](https://www.amazon.com/Ray-Tracing-Weekend-Minibooks-Book-
ebook/dp/B01B5AODD8) [2][https://www.amazon.com/Ray-Tracing-Next-Week-
Minibooks-ebook...](https://www.amazon.com/Ray-Tracing-Next-Week-Minibooks-
ebook/dp/B01CO7PQ8C) [3][https://www.amazon.com/Ray-Tracing-Rest-Your-
Minibooks-ebook...](https://www.amazon.com/Ray-Tracing-Rest-Your-Minibooks-
ebook/dp/B01DN58P8C)

------
Meph504
I don't know your experience level or career goals, but I find that focusing
on skills you may need to know later, that may not be a part of your job/skill
set now well worth the effort.

With that in mind, focusing on all the soft skills, topics like public
Speaking, interacting with coworkers and clients, leadership, and time
estimating. [https://www.mindtools.com](https://www.mindtools.com) has a lot
of info on everything but time estimates, and I can't honestly give you any
credible sources on improving that.

That and design patterns.

------
mozillas
I'm a designer, but one of the most useful things I learned, after Python, is
RegEx. I use it all the time in Sublime Text for "Find and Replace". Saves me
a lot of time.

I also think it can be learned in a weekend. At least up to a certain degree.

Here are some resources
[http://stackoverflow.com/a/2759417](http://stackoverflow.com/a/2759417)

~~~
snowpanda
Maybe you can help me with a question I've had for a while. Is RegEx good to
use in code itself? If I recall correctly, when I was learning PHP I kept
hearing people say don't use RegEx. It left me confused on what good uses for
RegEx are.

~~~
chauhankiran
RegEx is a part of language so it is totally okay to use it. But, it might
happen that you are using it in wrong way so other developers said that. Such
as parsing HTML using RegEx is bad practice.

~~~
snowpanda
Thank you!

------
7402
Whatever you want to learn, you might also want to buy a paper book on the
subject, e.g., one of the O'Reilly books. Interacting with paper is a
qualitatively different experience from interacting with a screen, and you may
find (as I do) that it is effective to switch from one to the other as your
mood and location varies.

------
evbots
[https://coursefriend.com/](https://coursefriend.com/) is my side project that
helps people find courses for stuff they want to learn. Let me know what you
think

------
smalltowngirl
If you want to learn Python: [https://pythonspot.com](https://pythonspot.com)

Just tutorials:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=tutorial&sort=byPopularity&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=tutorial&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

Online courses databases: Edx, Coursera, Udemy, Skillshare and Youtube.

~~~
chauhankiran
Yes i already search on EdX, and found David's Introduction to Computing using
Python interesting.

------
garysieling
There are a ton of great conference videos available, depending on your
interest -

[http://findlectures.com/?p=1&class1=Technology](http://findlectures.com/?p=1&class1=Technology)

These work well for weekend learning, because they tend to stand on their own.

------
karthik248
Learning to use tools such a editors(Vim), IDEs can always come in handy. You
can get through the basics and learn along as you use.

EDIT: If you're looking for something along the lines of technologies or
framework or something else, refer other comments.

~~~
chauhankiran
Nice suggestion, any resources on Vim? Resources i mean which can be cover
within a week. Its okay if it contains only basis things.

~~~
karthik248
Here's one I followed myself. [https://www.linux.com/learn/vim-101-beginners-
guide-vim](https://www.linux.com/learn/vim-101-beginners-guide-vim)

There are also the sequels: 201,301 and 401 versions. You can cover them in a
Day or two.

------
ludicast
I'd advise you to checkout codescho ol. They have tracks that cover a topic in
about a weekend, often in an entertaining way.

I don't belong to them now but I really enjoyed them in the past

------
nimmer
You can learn a lot about compilers and C while learning Nim - [https://nim-
lang.org](https://nim-lang.org)

------
lomereiter
Well, I'm also a full time developer but I learn new things on my job almost
every day.

Your question is way too broad. If you mean tech topics, it's perhaps time to
find another job; if any topics at all, just follow your interests.

~~~
bbcbasic
I love learning tech topics that I have not no hope of using in my job though.
I ain't learning about akka or EJB in my spare time for example!

~~~
chauhankiran
Do you have list of topics ?

